# Omega strikes again



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wednesday night I found a 24" 3x3 that I was able to get. His left side is a little funky, he has a small hook right by the split, and a short 3rd on the G1. I shot him at 125 yards, with a 250gr. Hornady SST. Droped right in his tracks. Spent the next few hours boning and packing him out. Almost forgot; Northern tag, public land, no guides.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great job! That is a respectable buck.

Mmmmm, Jerky?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! Any chance of getting a side profile pic to better appreciate him?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome buck man, congrats. Would love to see a side profile of him.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Love to see these good public land bucks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go. Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice deer great job getting him with a muzzy.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice buck T. I found the buck I had been chasing dead last weekend - he'd been killed by a better predator - coyotes or a wolf we've been hearing in the area and he'd been eaten up pretty good. Great pic and congrats on your success.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats.that dandy buck there.


----------

